# New Doe Wont Stop Crying



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

:GAAH: I have a new doe that will not quit crying. I have provided everything I know to provide for her and she does have company so I have no idea what else to do. When she is shut up at night you dont hear a peep but as soon as I put them out she starts crying. She will stop if I go around to her and I think she may be spoiled but I am trying not to go to her everytime. I feel sorry for her but at the same time I have done all I can. She is in a much better place than where she was but something isn't agreeing with her. :help: :sigh:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

She's scared and stressed out being in a new place. Give her a couple of weeks. My second doe was the same way. Once she realized I wasn't going outside every time I heard her cry she became best friends with our wether. She'll eventually get over it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it takes a couple weeks for them to settle into a new home especially if young. GIve her time


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.........give her some time ....she needs to adapt to her new surroundings....she is scared and unsure right now........ :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It will just take a little while for her to get adjusted to her new home. That is one reason I like buying goats in pairs, they seem to transition so much easier if they have a buddy.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. She does have a younger billy with her as a friend. He isn't aggravating her YET. lol She seems a little better this morning but still upset. I was just wondering what you all hought. Thanks Again Everyone.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

What kind of goats did you find and buy? Just curious


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is she? You do know that buck can bred her at three months. 

It is scary to be taken away from her home and to go to a new one. She is crying for her friends. Patients.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

We had a much better day today. kids- I ended up with two pygmys that were in a bad place. To be honest it wasn't my first choice but when I seen them and the conditions I broke down and bought them. I am still hunting around for what I want to start a herd with.

sweetgoats- this is a older doe and yes I am aware of the breeding potential. She is such a sweetheart but had a rough life before now. Even the old "owner" knew nothing much about her. So I am treating her as if nothing has been done to her because to be honest I doubt anything has. She has come along nice and is in alot better shape already.

These two were not my intention but hey, I feel better by doing what I have done. :laugh:


----------

